
Why CAPTCHAs have gotten so difficult - shapath
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/1/18205610/google-captcha-ai-robot-human-difficult-artificial-intelligence
======
verin0x
When using the TOR Network, they take literally ages to finish.

